# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Stoppen pil

## Hubetubekelubus

Ik ben 53 jaar en wil eigenlijk wel eens stoppen met de pil. Kan iemand mij vertellen wanneer ik kan stoppen. Ik begrijp dat je pas overgangs verschijnselen krijgt als je gestopt bent met de pil. Klopt dat. Kan iemand mij uit ervaring vertellen wat de juiste tijd is om te stoppen?

----------

